# Merkwürdiges Verhalten der KDE4 Systemklänge

## Erdie

Es ist mir des öfteren aufgefallen, dass bestimmte Systemklänge einfach stumm bleiben z. B. Knemo oder "Information". Das heißt aber nicht dass der Sound grundsätzlich nicht funktioniert. Abspielen von ogg oder mp3 files funktioniert.

Beim näheren Anschauen in den Systemsettings fiel mir dann auf, wenn man bei einigen Klängen unter "Notifications" auf den Play Button drückt, kommt nix, bei anderen aber doch. Spiele die ich zugehörigen ogg files, die NICHT funktionierten mit einem Player meiner Wahl (smplayer) ab, ist alles ganz normal zu hören. Kann sich jemand erklären, was da schiefliegen könnte?

Grüße

Erdie

----------

## Klaus Meier

Schau doch mal in den Mixer, vielleicht ist da ja ein bestimmter Typ abgestellt.

----------

## Erdie

Verstehe ich jetzt nicht, was du mit Typ meinst. Es ist so daß, wenn ein Systemklang nicht geht, ich eine andere Datei wähle und dann funktioniert er. Spiele ich dann die Datei, welche nicht funktionierte, mit einem Player ab, gehts dann plötzlich auch   :Rolling Eyes: 

Ich habe den Verdacht, es könnte an irgendwelchen Buffern liegen in Kombination mit der Dateilänge. Das habe ich auch schon bei Audacious erlebt, dass ganz kurze Dateien nicht hörbar waren. Aber wo kann man die Buffer ändern in Xine? Die KDE4 Konfig kann es nicht. Das nervt mich auch etwas, die wirklich interessanten Konfigurationsoptionen haben sie einfach weggelassen. Ja, bloß den DAU nicht verwirren ..

----------

## toralf

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Ich habe den Verdacht, es könnte an irgendwelchen Buffern liegen in Kombination mit der Dateilänge.

 Oder es liegt an diesen Settings

```
tfoerste@n22 ~ $ zgrep CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE /proc/config.gz

CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE_DEFAULT=60

```

----------

## Erdie

Habe ich geprüft, die Parameter sind nicht gesetzt. Was ich aber herausgefunden habe, ist, dass die Klänge manchmal unvollständig gespielt bzw. abgeschnitten werden. Das spricht für irgendwelche Buffereinstellungen bzw für zu große Buffer.

BTW: Manchmal hört man nur ein leises Knacken

----------

